# Big Dripper V2 clone or Lemo Drop



## Mario (24/11/14)

Hi ladies and gents
I need help on deciding what to buy "Lemo Drop" or "Big Dripper" V2 clone
Help please


----------



## abdul (24/11/14)

LEMO!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

I say Lemo too, because it's Authentic..and awesome


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (24/11/14)

Lemo. hands down.


----------



## abdul (24/11/14)

Its the first thing on my to do/buy list after the wedding. seen some awesome reviews about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

I have been drawn away from tanks completely. i have vaped on a mates big dripper and i love it. so i would go with the bigD


----------

